# MuseScore 4- short demo using Saxes from MuseSounds



## dcoscina (Oct 26, 2022)

Another short demo. I like how the saxes have subtle slurs up to a note from a large interval. Very cool. also they do respond to jazz articulations like doits, falls, etc.


----------



## Electric Lion (Oct 26, 2022)

Wow it actually sounds good


----------

